# My babies are fatties after 2 weeks.....



## shy sheep (Aug 14, 2012)

I went on vacation for two weeks, and when I came back, my babies were huge! Makes me sad to see them grow up, not that I could stop it or anything... And my chickens got bigger too! They're not full grown yet. It's like I went on vacation, god said grow, I came back, and these things were enormous!!! I still love them anyway. Not that I'm worried or anything... They're normal sized, I just can't believe how big they got!


----------



## secuono (Aug 14, 2012)

Hm, my adult sheep may be obese at this point...maybe your critters will soak up their fatness. 
And for anyone concerned, I was just thinking of taking pics and getting opinions to pen them or what. They only eat grass, but boy do they do 'well' on it.


----------



## Southdown (Aug 14, 2012)

My ram is the only fat one.  He looks perpetually "pregnant."


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> My ram is the only fat one.  He looks perpetually "pregnant."


Same here  I am even feeding his hay a 1/2 lb less than what he's supposed to have (to help him lose weight), and I've been doing it for the past 2.5 months, but he doesn't look any different


----------

